# Daisy's Family Album



## DaisyChain (Apr 18, 2014)

Daisy's Family

Hello everyone, I'm here to post pictures up of my lovely rat family.









Introducing Gibbis, my eight month old boy.








Reggie, my other eight month old. He's Gibbis' brother.








Ruby, she's a stunner and loves attention. I can stick my fingers through the cage with this one, she licks my fingers to death.








Chance, she's another well handled one. 








Sapphire, this girl is like her mom. She doesn't like being handled too much, she gives licks when she feels like it but would much rather try and bite your fingers. 

(I've got one more picture to take, but she's asleep right now. I'm sorry about the backgrounds looking nasty, upstairs haven't bothered to trim their garden as of late) ​


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Very beautiful. Nice share.


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

Gorgeous ratties!


----------



## GypsyBoo (Apr 24, 2014)

Adorable !! My ratties like to lick too, they love licking fingers when put in the cage


----------

